# Icloud drive - un lien à partager



## pcnum (6 Février 2017)

Bonjour

Est il possible d'avoir un lien d'un fichier se trouvant sur son icloud drive.
Comment le connaitre ?

Merci


----------



## dragao13 (7 Février 2017)

Non.


----------



## fgirardin25 (15 Février 2017)

Bonjour,

Oui.

Depuis El Capitan, dans Finder, faire un clic droit sur le fichier ou dossier concerné, et appuyer sur "alt".

Il apparait un choix : Copier "XXXXX" en tant que nom de chemin

Bonne journée.


----------



## guytoon48 (15 Février 2017)

fgirardin25 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Oui.
> 
> ...


Bonjour,

Je n'y parviens pas avec ta manip. Sierra 10.2.3...


----------



## fgirardin25 (15 Février 2017)

Bonsoir,

J'ai également le 10.12.3.

Lors d'un clic droit sur un fichier (ou dossier), le menu contextuel apparait. L'appui sur "alt" doit modifier plusieurs choix comme "Ouvrir avec", modifié en "Toujours ouvrir avec". Est-ce le cas ?


----------



## Dead head (19 Février 2017)

Sur mon MacBook Pro sous Sierra, ça fonctionne.


----------

